
DigitalOcean doubles all plan memory for free, and provides more plan options - tapirl
https://www.digitalocean.com/pricing/#tab-droplets?
======
eddyg
Better link: [https://blog.digitalocean.com/new-droplet-
plans/](https://blog.digitalocean.com/new-droplet-plans/)

------
nimos
Why does 5 vs 10 dollar boxes get you double everything but CPU. There are all
sorts of pricing inconsistencies.

Comparing the 5 dollar to the most expensive using all 5 dollar instances you
get:

960 GB more storage

160 more "vCPUs"

180 TB more network bandwidth

Memory is the only thing that actually scales logically. Very annoying IMO. I
like DO otherwise. I think it fits in nicely between GCP/AWS/Azure and other
lower cost providers having object store and block storage and a good
UI/responsiveness.

~~~
Tostino
You cannot always scale a piece of software horizontally to multiple servers
(think running Postgres), so your only real option for more performance is
more resources on a single box. You pay a premium for that.

~~~
nimos
Sure but there is no cost basis for the non-linear increase. If anything it
should be slightly less expensive for them. If you look at GCP/OVH/AWS their
pricing are all roughly linear.

~~~
jjeaff
It's probably a pricing strategy to make more money of those running higher
demand stuff.

------
invalid_
I love the ease and concept of digital ocean, but for some reason my billing
for $5 droplets always charged $5 a month per droplet and then some seemingly
random smaller amounts of money here and there during a month.

I never could figure out the plan, mainly because I thought it was just $5 a
month period

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Scheduled backups and ad hoc snapshots can both add small amounts to the
monthly bill, if you use them. I haven't ever had enough variance to feel too
upset - the difference between a $5/mo. server and a $6/mo. one doesn't really
impact their value proposition for me (and I like to keep at least one known-
good snapshot around...).

------
Kihashi
This brings a lot of their plans in line with Linode and Vultr, but the new
plans that allow flexibility between memory and CPU are quite interesting.

------
Shoothe
Will they automatically double memory on existing droplets or do we need to
recreate them from scratch?

~~~
deckarep
Per their comments: either issue a resize to an existing droplet or create a
new droplet to take advantage of the new tiers.

------
aeharding
Does anyone know why this was flagged when submitted a few days ago?

~~~
ksec
No idea, I wanted to know to. Someone said Techcrunch was simply advertising
for DO.

~~~
little_data
I feel that this similar article is an advertisement.

In the other hn post comments...a lot of people brought up Vultr as a great
alternative and competitor to DO...those comments may be lost now..

